# My 9 year old shootinghis .22 and my AR-15



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

I took him out and he had a blast. Shot the gun pretty good. It was only his 2nd time with the AR and he loved it.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

My 8 year old asked "how old is he?" I said 9, my little guy said that he will be 9 in Feb, then he asked if he could shoot my AR


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't wait till I can take my son shooting but he has a few years left till then.


----------



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

Harryball said:


> My 8 year old asked "how old is he?" I said 9, my little guy said that he will be 9 in Feb, then he asked if he could shoot my AR


Lol. Thats awesome. Make sure you post some videos of him. Cant wait to see him.


----------



## moundman (Jun 24, 2012)

rjrudolph said:


> I can't wait till I can take my son shooting but he has a few years left till then.


It's so much fun. You both will enjoy it.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

moundman said:


> Lol. Thats awesome. Make sure you post some videos of him. Cant wait to see him.


I will have to do it next spring. I have to many upcoming classes to attend and teach. When we do go, I will throw up a vid....


----------

